# What Color?



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color/pattern is she?


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,she is a brown checker.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> What color/pattern is she?


*Hi Twin Turo,Your bird is a very fine looking dilute blue , racing people would call it a Dun or a silver dun. The show people would call it a True silver. It is not a brown bird. It realy is a very nice looking bird, do you race.and did you raise this bird,I sure would like to see the parents of this bird.*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

george simon said:


> *Hi Twin Turo,Your bird is a very fine looking dilute blue , racing people would call it a Dun or a silver dun. The show people would call it a True silver. It is not a brown bird. It realy is a very nice looking bird, do you race.and did you raise this bird,I sure would like to see the parents of this bird.*


Thank you george simon. I do not race and I did not raise this hen. I do not know how her parents looks like, sorry. I bought her at a show/swap.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Thank you george simon. I do not race and I did not raise this hen. I do not know how her parents looks like, sorry. I bought her at a show/swap.


Hi Tyson,that is a very nice looking bird she looks like she could be a good racer. Looks very healthy, I think you take good care of your birds realy its a nice bird. ..GEORGE


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey thanks again. What would you expect of her parents' color/pattern? 

I am pairing her up with "Demon" (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/what-color-diff-bird-69480.html) 

Hey, if you looked at the link, is he a "hetero indigo blue + dirty" or is it something else?


ntama said:


> Hetero indigo blue+dirty,but not sure .


What do you think of the pair? Could you guess the probablity of what the offsprings should look like?

Haha, many questions; sorry!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The other bird is not Indigo, looks to be silver aswell. If you pair them together all they are likely to produce is more of the same.


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry about the wrong info,om my screen look like brown.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ntama, in future if you suspect a bird is brown a good tip is to check the eyes, Browns always have false pearl so if the bird has a standard coloured eye and looks brown the bird will infact be dilute blue.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> ntama, in future if you suspect a bird is brown a good tip is to check the eyes, Browns always have false pearl so if the bird has a standard coloured eye and looks brown the bird will infact be dilute blue.


This is assuming the bird doesn't already carry the pearl eye gene.
We have brown's with real pearl eyes. (see below)

Quoted from Huntley


> Some eyes are much lighter and brighter than others and some have far grater (SIC) amounts of red color in the iris. Sometime this red is so grate that the orange or pearl can barely be seen. Sometimes orange is referred to as a yellow eye, while pearl is referred to as white or even fish eyed. Why is this? The answer lies in the amount of blood found in the different variations of these two eye colors.


http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html

This is a brown spread New York Flying Flight







[/URL]

Now I understand that this is not a 'standard' pearl eye. Other genes invloved here, I assume. However even if it was with another breed as long as they had the pearl gene overides any false pearl eye.

I think your statement would have been better worded as: No brown pigeon will have an orange eye.

TBH I don't really understand the false pearl eye. I have plenty of Tipplers which appear just like the false pearl pictured below. In other words I don't know how anyone could pick a false pearl from a real pearl based on looks. It would only be knowing that their birds/breed only has orange eyes.









http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html

From what I can see the bird the OP posted has a pearl eye anyways.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm. This hen does have red(ish) cere and her eye color is pink(ish). I think..


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> ntama, in future if you suspect a bird is brown a good tip is to check the eyes, Browns always have false pearl so if the bird has a standard coloured eye and looks brown the bird will infact be dilute blue.


 Evan 
That is really useful tip thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> This is assuming the bird doesn't already carry the pearl eye gene.
> We have brown's with real pearl eyes. (see below)
> 
> Quoted from Huntley
> ...


If the bird has standard eyes, IT IS NOT BROWN. Simple.

Thanks for the tip on working Corbin, but I will word posts how I want, The person the post was intended for has clearly understood the tip I was trying to give, but thanks for your opinion on how it should have been worded.

The bird does not have pearl eyes.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> ntama, in future if you suspect a bird is brown a good tip is to check the eyes, *Browns always have false pear*l so if the bird has a standard coloured eye and looks brown the bird will infact be dilute blue.


The statement in bold is incorrect and I was trying to clear that up.
You stated it as an absoulte and I posted to show that is not always the case.
I don't want people to get a misunderstanding. It's similar to the ash reds flecking black are cocks...People leave it at that not realizing not all ash red cocks fleck black.

As far as the OP's bird having a pearl eye or not I don't know, looks like it from here but I'm willing to be wrong.
Perhaps the OP could post a eye picture for us?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry my statement was not 100% correct, I am glad you are here to keep us all on track, hopefully ntama got the gist of the tip and will be able to use this when identifying brown or silver birds in the future.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is my best shot of its eye, the auto-focus wouldn't let me get up close....


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang, is that a pearl eye? LOL
Gotta luv all these IE's.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would not have called this a false pearl, it seems Ron would however. I would have called it a red eye but there is some pearling around the pupil so maybe I was wrong.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Tyson, 
The original bird in this thread is actually a spread dilute blue check, or dunn check. I'm surprised that no one else informed you that it's spread. Spread doesn't mask the pattern nor tail band as effectively when in combination with dilute. Your cock bird in latter pic is likely also spread, without any darkening modifiers, therefore the tail band is visible and the back is light colored. However, the cock could also be dirty sooty dilute blue bar.


----------

